# Wtf ???



## JOEL (Dec 14, 2011)

I can't imagine this would be useful in any way...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ZIPPER-MAGI...223?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c6182f84f


----------



## twjensen (Dec 14, 2011)

*nope*

I dont think my insurance, would cover my injuries from that thing.


----------



## abe lugo (Dec 14, 2011)

*I've actually seen one of these in person*

I wonder why they are not more popular?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Cl6U20Tdfo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v96i8ldtdbE


----------



## bairdco (Dec 18, 2011)

looks safer than this ankle-breaker:

http://gizmodo.com/177012/wheelman-motorized-skateboard


----------



## JOEL (Dec 19, 2011)

HA! I saw one of those at Memory Lane. Possibly the most dangerous motorized vehicle ever invented.


----------



## phillips1952 (Dec 20, 2011)

kinda like a minature high wheel but slightly more dangerous,didnt think that was possible.


----------

